# New Fox red puppy!!



## cincinnati_kid (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi my name is Nick I am new here. I just picked up my fox red lab on saturday and she is a beauty. We havent come up with a name yet. Any ideas? The fiance has ruled out red, ginger, foxy, honey, kimber (i like this one) and a few others people have thrown out. This picture is a couple weeks old so she is older and bigger now. Ill update the picture later. We are working on getting her on a schedule and crate trained. I am an avid deer hunter and I would really like to get more into bird hunting. If I want to train her to be a bird retriever where should I start? Ive trained dogs but none to be hunting retrievers.


----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

Welcome to RTF Nick. You are already doing the first thing - getting her on a schedule and crate training her, the next is formal obedience and getting her to want to chase bird wings and bumpers. I suggest you get either Jackie mertens DVD sound beginnings or Bill Hillmans training a retriever puppy DVD. If you can find a Retriever club in your area start hanging out with them and join the club there is usually a wealth of knowledge there. also you may want to buy a retriever training program by Evan Graham or Mike lardy both are very good. good luck with the pup.


----------



## cincinnati_kid (Nov 12, 2012)

She is from gibson labradors in shoals indiana. Her father's name is flame and her mothers name is beauty. She was puppy number 5 so we tried 5 in other languages but i didnt like any of them.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Fern
Ember
LiquidAmber (amber)
StarBurst


----------



## Dooley (Feb 1, 2011)

What a beautiful looking puppy. How about a good Irish name.....'Tara'


----------



## Rhenee Fadling (May 23, 2008)

"Chili" or "Cayenne"


----------



## cincinnati_kid (Nov 12, 2012)

Dooley said:


> What a beautiful looking puppy. How about a good Irish name.....'Tara'


I was thinking something irish as I am also irish.


----------



## Garo20 (Jul 4, 2012)

She's a beauty, You could call her "killy" for Killian's Irish Red.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

The dog in my avatar is a very dark fox red. His name is Master's Sienna Sun Trooper. I think the name "Sienna" would be fitting as it is her color and would also go nicely with "Flame".

Arleen


----------



## BMay (Mar 3, 2003)

I used to be a decoy artist and I used a burnt umber shade (red) for the breast on the mallard drakes. "UMBER" for a call name could be a play on your pup's fox red color.


----------



## Rob Paye (Jul 22, 2009)

The Beauty of the Flame (Ember) Great lookin little red by the way!


----------



## cincinnati_kid (Nov 12, 2012)

Her father was a very dark fox red I'm thinking she will get a little darker once she grows her outter coat. I love the fox red. I like the Killy or killian. 

Its hard for me to let her be a puppy and not just jump into things. She needs a few more weeks before we do too much. I'm concentrating on getting her on our schedule and crate/house training her.


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Oh the little red girls are cute for sure. So many great names so little time. She looks like a little red fox, how about Kit.


----------



## cincinnati_kid (Nov 12, 2012)

I have noticed her scratching a lot. It looks like she might have dry skin. I dont think she has fleas. Any of you have dry skin problems? Any solutions?


----------



## ze6464 (Jun 25, 2010)

Penny is a good girls name


----------



## Patti Benton (Jan 6, 2003)

ze6464 said:


> Penny is a good girls name




That is what I'm naming my fox red puppy when she comes on the beginning of December


----------



## Patti Benton (Jan 6, 2003)

I didn't see anyone mention Fire.


----------



## Brooke11 (Oct 16, 2012)

cincinnati_kid said:


> Her father was a very dark fox red I'm thinking she will get a little darker once she grows her outter coat. I love the fox red. I like the Killy or killian.
> 
> Its hard for me to let her be a puppy and not just jump into things. She needs a few more weeks before we do too much. I'm concentrating on getting her on our schedule and crate/house training her.


I agree, i like the name Killian... Other ideas.. you could try the word red in different languages - for instance red in the language of Brenton is "ruz"... Anther idea would be Rubby. Or maybe something red like "Red Rock Canyon" out west - call her Rock or Canyon... Good luck Nice looking pup!


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

I vote for Ember...I like that...


----------



## Brooke11 (Oct 16, 2012)

Duckquilizer said:


> I vote for Ember...I like that...


Ember... i like that too!


----------



## Brooke11 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey Duckquilizer - I like your quote!!!

"*You can't beat Santa Claus*"-BonMallari/Rush Limbaugh


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

Congrats and she is a little doll! My vote is for Ember as well, looks like a good "fit". Enjoy the journey!


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

Brooke11 said:


> Hey Duckquilizer - I like your quote!!!
> 
> "*You can't beat Santa Claus*"-BonMallari/Rush Limbaugh


Thanks, it proved to be very fitting during election time...


----------



## cincinnati_kid (Nov 12, 2012)

Now that she is aclimating to the house she is getting to be a handfull haha. Lots of biting and nipping. If she doesnt want to be in her crate any longer she whines and crys. I am trying to break her of these. She doesnt seem to care about a stern "no"


----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

cincinnati_kid said:


> Now that she is aclimating to the house she is getting to be a handfull haha. Lots of biting and nipping. If she doesnt want to be in her crate any longer she whines and crys. I am trying to break her of these. She doesnt seem to care about a stern "no"


She probably doesnt know what NO means yet, and Personally I dont like to use the word no, try to use a command to stop the behavior so they know what to do versus what not to do. ie. when barking or whining use quiet. when jumping use off or down - I use down to tell them to lay down. 

If chewing on something you can say "no" but instead of saying anything I would just give her some toy that is acceptable to chew on - they teeth for a long time plus it cleans their teeth - when the pup is running away and wont come back right a way dont say NO! HERE! just start to say here in different tones and give them a treat when she comes to you. dont get mad, because the puppy has no clue right now what is going on just keep working on the basics. 

about the only thing that I can think of to say "no" on is biting or nipping at something you dont want them to chew on, in that case I do say no but then I give them a sit command and give them a treat. I try to create a training situation out of everyday routine items. 

I am with you and like Killian for a name and it just rolls off your tongue


----------



## cincinnati_kid (Nov 12, 2012)

She seems to be getting worse in the crate but a little better on nipping and biting. If she has something I dont want her to have i use "leave it" and if she drops it i reward her. If she is biting i say "no bite" if she is sitting there chewing her bone or playing with her duck i praise. The problem now is that she goes crazy if she is in her crate and doesnt want to be. 3 nights ago she made it 6 hours or so before she starting whining (to go potty i guess) which i thought was good. So 2 nights ago she started whining at 4:30 so i took her out and put her back in her crate. When I put her in there she whines and cries but eventually layed down and went back to sleep. Well last night she only made it to about 3:30 and when i put her back in her crate after going outside she went crazy again and for much longer this time and finally got quiet long enough for me to go back to sleep. She woke back up and started whining and crying at 6:30. I am going to try and wear her out tonight to see if she will sleep thru the night.


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

Welcome to puppy life...sounds like its going perfect.  Don't get into thinking pup will sleep all night just yet. It may take a week or 2...


----------



## cincinnati_kid (Nov 12, 2012)

It is hard to tell that when she cries at 3:30am if she is just bored or if she has to pee. Its puppy steps.


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

I have ear plugs and see what I have in the morning. Need my beauty sleep.


----------



## Brokengunz (Sep 3, 2011)

I love Lucy,,,,,,,,,,will work if you can cuss in cuban


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

cincinnati_kid said:


> It is hard to tell that when she cries at 3:30am if she is just bored or if she has to pee. Its puppy steps.


Well the point for the crate training is to control potty breaks to quickly teach that grass is the place to drop the brown's off and thier bed is a terrible place to pee(Who likes to lay in thier own pee). Suck it up and just look baggie-eyed in the morning. LOL

Hey if she's too much trouble...send her to me with her papers!


----------



## cincinnati_kid (Nov 12, 2012)

Duckquilizer said:


> Well the point for the crate training is to control potty breaks to quickly teach that grass is the place to drop the brown's off and thier bed is a terrible place to pee(Who likes to lay in thier own pee). Suck it up and just look baggie-eyed in the morning. LOL
> 
> Hey if she's too much trouble...send her to me with her papers!


I dont mind getting up... I just dont want her to train me haha. If she has to pee then I will gladly let her outside at 4am. But if it is 4am and she is awake and wants to play thats not ok. 

I can handle her 

I like both killian and Lucy but they did not get the approval from the better half.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

If I ever got the chance to own a Fox red female, her name would be REBA.

Helen


----------



## ada5771 (Oct 31, 2012)

What about "Rouge" means red in french....


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

Got it!!! Flame's Start with an "Ember" That's the coolest name ever! I should've saved it!


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

Nice looking yellow lab you have there. Who is she out of?


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

Good point. One thing you might consider, at least until you can discern "I have to pee" from her other noises, is to get up and take her out every time she cries. However, if she doesn't go right to her business, bring her back in and put her back in her crate. 3:30 AM is NOT puppy playtime.

Are you starting yet to associate a word with her going? I used "bathroom" so mine would begin to understand what I wanted from him. 

Stay with it. Your pup will eventually get it and it will get easier. Mine still just wants out to play sometimes, but at least not at 3:30 anymore. 



cincinnati_kid said:


> I dont mind getting up... I just dont want her to train me haha. If she has to pee then I will gladly let her outside at 4am. But if it is 4am and she is awake and wants to play thats not ok.
> 
> I can handle her
> 
> I like both killian and Lucy but they did not get the approval from the better half.


----------



## cincinnati_kid (Nov 12, 2012)

Last night when I got home we played in the yard for awhile walking around perimeter of our lot several times which is a pretty good walk for her then we went in and played and did some sit training and ate. Then she took a nap while we ate dinner. After dinner we went for another walk up and down the street. After that we came in and played for awhile and worked on sit again. I kept her awake till we went to bed and boy was she pooped haha (this was my goal) She slept from 11 till 6:15 which is good in my mind. I did find out she loves ice cubes. An ice cube will keep her occupied for awhile if we need to do something and cant watch her. 

She has decreased the biting and understands the command of "no bite" , she is great on a leash, no pulling just walks next to me or a little behind me. She is getting sit next is lay down. It is nice seeing progress.


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Avoid water to drink after 6pm


----------



## Brooke11 (Oct 16, 2012)

cincinnati_kid said:


> She seems to be getting worse in the crate but a little better on nipping and biting. If she has something I dont want her to have i use "leave it" and if she drops it i reward her. If she is biting i say "no bite" if she is sitting there chewing her bone or playing with her duck i praise. The problem now is that she goes crazy if she is in her crate and doesnt want to be. 3 nights ago she made it 6 hours or so before she starting whining (to go potty i guess) which i thought was good. So 2 nights ago she started whining at 4:30 so i took her out and put her back in her crate. When I put her in there she whines and cries but eventually layed down and went back to sleep. Well last night she only made it to about 3:30 and when i put her back in her crate after going outside she went crazy again and for much longer this time and finally got quiet long enough for me to go back to sleep. She woke back up and started whining and crying at 6:30. I am going to try and wear her out tonight to see if she will sleep thru the night.


That pup is training you... i did the "tough love" thing with mine...leave her in there all night no matter waht. Third night she was done crying.. two weeks was able to hold it all night.. i work 12 to 13 hours a day. After about. Two months she could hold it all day. Not syaing this is what u should do but its what i had to do. They are capable of a lot at a young age.


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

Brooke11 said:


> That pup is training you... i did the "tough love" thing with mine...leave her in there all night no matter waht. Third night she was done crying.. two weeks was able to hold it all night.. i work 12 to 13 hours a day. After about. Two months she could hold it all day. Not syaing this is what u should do but its what i had to do. They are capable of a lot at a young age.


2X for my thoughts. Puppies can sound like someone is killing them and they are good at it. Only open the crate when they are not barking. Good luck you have a yeller on your hands.


----------



## cincinnati_kid (Nov 12, 2012)

Well how about a little update. She is growing like a weed and is really "active" haha. She is pretty well house broken and knows sit, come, and we are working on others. One problem is that apparently she is a terror with my fiancé. She bites her clothes chews on cables and eats everything. For me all I have to say is leave it or no bite and most times she listens to me. However, with my fiancé if she bites her and she does the lip pinch she just comes back harder for more. You think she is not pinching hard enough? Does she not respect her? When she gets really crazy with me I hold her down and lay over the top of her (not putting any weight on her not trying to crush her) until she calms down. You guys have any ideas? The good thing is she is doing real well with retrieves and drop it.


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

The puppy is finding out the pecking order of the house. YES she thinks your fiance is the timid one. Tell your fiance to be more assertive or the pup will never respect her.


----------



## Brooke11 (Oct 16, 2012)

cincinnati_kid said:


> Well how about a little update. She is growing like a weed and is really "active" haha. She is pretty well house broken and knows sit, come, and we are working on others. One problem is that apparently she is a terror with my fiancé. She bites her clothes chews on cables and eats everything. For me all I have to say is leave it or no bite and most times she listens to me. However, with my fiancé if she bites her and she does the lip pinch she just comes back harder for more. You think she is not pinching hard enough? Does she not respect her? When she gets really crazy with me I hold her down and lay over the top of her (not putting any weight on her not trying to crush her) until she calms down. You guys have any ideas? The good thing is she is doing real well with retrieves and drop it.


And what is her name?? I think i missed it..


----------



## cincinnati_kid (Nov 12, 2012)

We finally decided on Lucy Louisa or Lucy Lu for short or Lucy for even shorter haha. I call her Lucy or Lucy Lu. Lucy is my fiance's grandmothers name so she couldnt turn it down ha. Its fun because now she is 9 weeks old and she picks up things so much faster than just a week ago. She fetches brings it right beck to me and drops it on command. One thing she still doesnt like is stairs. she can go up stairs although sometimes she sits at the bottom and whines until she gets the courage to go up. At home we have 3 steps down to the back door landing. The steps are hardwood so they are a little slippery. She will go up the stairs but she will not go down so we have to work on that. I dont want to force her to go down because she goes to the back door to go outside and I dont want to discourage that.


----------



## Brooke11 (Oct 16, 2012)

cincinnati_kid said:


> We finally decided on Lucy Louisa or Lucy Lu for short or Lucy for even shorter haha. I call her Lucy or Lucy Lu. Lucy is my fiance's grandmothers name so she couldnt turn it down ha. Its fun because now she is 9 weeks old and she picks up things so much faster than just a week ago. She fetches brings it right beck to me and drops it on command. One thing she still doesnt like is stairs. she can go up stairs although sometimes she sits at the bottom and whines until she gets the courage to go up. At home we have 3 steps down to the back door landing. The steps are hardwood so they are a little slippery. She will go up the stairs but she will not go down so we have to work on that. I dont want to force her to go down because she goes to the back door to go outside and I dont want to discourage that.


Beautiful dog! Like the name We have steps in our house and it took a while for my pup to get used to them too. She would go up but not down for a very long time. once she figured it out she was like a kid - 'playing on the steps'! Now she sits at the top with her feet hanging over the edge like it is a 'perch'


----------



## roger (May 5, 2004)

Cincinnati Kid, welcome to RTF, and to being the proud owner of a new puppy. I live in the Cincinnati area, and myself and two others founded the Ohio River Hunting Retriever Club, and compete & judge in many other retriever venues. If interested in training your puppy with others, and meeting other retriever enthusiasts, feel free to pm myself, and we can get together to share the passion...Roger


----------

